# كـــل أغــراض المطبــخ والإبـداع تجدينــه هنــا ......



## مسوقة26 (2 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للطلب 0562396836​
<STYLE>.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}</STYLE>

<STYLE>.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}</STYLE>


_________
المطبخ__
التقديم ______
________________
قوالب الكيك السليكون






































*القالب آمن تماما داخل الفرن حتى درجة حرارة 400 فهرنهايت أو 204 سيليزية*
*القالب آمن تماما داخل الفريزر و الثلاجة حتى درجة -70 فهرنهايت أو -56 سيليزية*
*القالب غير قابل للالتصاق لذلك يمكنك مسحه بكمية بسيطة جدا من الزبدة أو بخاخ الخبز*
*لا تعرضي القوالب للهب المباشر*
*القالب غير قابل للاستخدام داخل الميكرويف*
*لا تقطعي الكعك بالسكين و هو داخل القالب*
*__________*
*قطع تزيين الكيك..*






قطعه لتزيين الحلويات والكيك تزيين الحلويات فن يحتاج مهاره عاليه لكن اليوم وبكل سهوله يمكنك الابداع في تزيين
الحلى والكيك مع منتج المئة قطعه الشامل لكل الأدوات التي تحتاجينها للتزيين عند شرائك المجموعه تحصلين مجانا على 
1- علبه بلاستيكيه تحتوي على المئة قطعه لحفظها 2- كتيب تعليمات فيه شرح لكل طرق التزيين ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg-3qL_ywb8&feature=player_embedded
___________

حامل ا[COLOR=#a000e]ل[/COLOR]كب كيك







حامل الكب كيك 
الان تميزي مع حامل الكب كيك اثناء تقديميك للكيك
شكل جميل وبيعطي للكيك شكل اكثر ترتيب وحلاوه ويفتح النفس كمان..خليكي مميزه في كل شي
..بعيدآ عن الطريقه التقليديه..والكل راح يسألك عنه..
تميزي في تقديم الكب كيك في رمضان والعيد وجميع

مناسباتك... والسعر احلى واحلى
30ريال
________
















تميزي بقدور الفواكه والخضار امام ضيفك زيني مائدتك بالقدور الرائعة والمميزه
____________


___________





__________________________


__




قطع تزيين الكابتشينو والكيك والساندوتشات .. اشكال رائعه ومميزه .. عباره عن 4 قوالب باشكال مختلفه 
____________
حافظة الكورن فليكس








وهي عبارة عن حافظتين في حافظة واحدة: (للكورن فليكس, والمكسرات, والقهوة, والشاي, والمكرونة, والبقول).
أفضل وسيلة للحفاظ على الجودة الطبيعية (النكهة, القرمشة, النظافة).
ومن أهم المميزات:-
- سهلة الاستخدام, ومناسة للأطفال.
- لتنظيم المطبخ.
- حافظتين كبيرة عدد (2 في1), أفضل من الحافظة الواحدة.
- الحفاظ على نكهة وجودة وقرمشة (الكورن فليكس, الكوكوبفس, المكسرات, القهوة, الشاي, المكرونة, البقول) ...>> مغلقة بإحكام حيث يبقى طازج على طول (لا رطوبه, ولا غبار, ولا هواء, ولا بكتريا أو صراصير أكرمكم الله) بعد اليوم.
- إمكانية الحفظ بنوعين مثلاً: (للكورن فليكس العادي, والشكولاتة أو الكوكوبفس), أو (الشاي, والقهوة), أو (المكسرات, والبقول)
- أفضل وسيلة للحفظ بدلاً من (الكرتون العادي, أو أكياس النايلون والورقية).
- شكل وحجم (أنيق, ومناسب, ورائع, وحلو, ومناسب) للمطبخ.
- خامة ممتازة, جودة عالية.
طريقة الاستخدام:
وضع الصحن تحت الحافظة, وإدارة المقبض حتى ينزل الكورن الفليكس
مو شرط للكورن فليكس بس ممكن للمكسرات الفصفص اللوز 
اي نوع من المكسرات تحفظه من الرطوبه والغبار والحشرات
سهله عمليه مريحه شكلها روعه ويفتح النفس




مو شرط للكورن فليكس بس ممكن للمكسرات الفصفص اللوز 
اي نوع من المكسرات تحفظه من الرطوبه والغبار والحشرات
سهله عمليه مريحه شكلها روعه ويفتح النفس
50ريال
____________

الحافظات الذكيه 







الحافظات الذكية عبارة عن 49 قطعة مع اغطيتها مع استاند لوضعها بشكل مرتب داخل الدواليب 
نظام التخزين الذكية سبين (smart spin) مساعدتك على تنظيم مطبخك وتوفير مساحة.... ن
ظام يأخذ مساحة ضئيلة للغاية ، يتكون من 49 قطعة من الحافظات (تتكون من 3 حافظات مختلفه الحجم ) 
وقاعده دائريه توضع فيها الحافظات وتدور إن التصميم الفريد لنظام التخزين الذكية سبين (smart spin) 
يحلمشكلة تواجهنا جميعا من عدم التمكن من العثور على غطاء الحافظات. تم تصميم نظام التخزين الذكية سبين (smart spin)
مع الغطاء الذي يناسب أحجام حافظات التخزين! وهذا يعني انك لا داعي للقلق حول الأغطية المفقودة. 
ولأن الأغطية كلها بنفس الحجم ، وايضا توفر مساحه كبيره.وبامكانك غسل الحافظات بغساله الصحون 
.. او وضعها داخل المكرويف . وهي سهله الاستخدام.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0yBLjtsaps&feature=player_embedded#at=16

40ريال
__________


اكياس حفظ الاطعمة 














الخضراء المصممه خصيصا للمحافظه على الخضروات والفواكه طازجه لأكثرمن3 اسابيع





صنعت خصيصا لتسحب غاز الأيثيلين الذي تصدره الخضار والفواكه والذي يتسبب بفسادها سريعا
لا داعلي للقلق بعد اليوم مع الأكياس الخضراء ..خضارك وفواكهك طازجه على طول



تحتوي العلبه على

10 اكياس كبيره + 10 اكياس صغيره وقابله للأستخدام المتكرر



 
وهذا مقطع للاكياس على اليو تيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fRKH...layer_embedded

10ريال
____________​



الاغطيه الذكية 












عباره عن 4 قطع مختلفه الاحجام رائعه جداوعمليه في المطبخ فقط غطي الصحن او الكاس او اي وعاء واضغطي 
عليه قليلا ليثبت الغطاء شاهدي الفديو لتعرفي كيف عملها

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ewSUa4v_M&feature=player_embedded​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2xXNyN-tw&feature=related 


20ريال
___________

فرامة الثوم 





تقطع الثوم لشرائح أو مطحون حسب رغبتك سريعة وسهلة الاستخدام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP9vM...layer_embedded

_____________​



قطاعة الطماطم








ودعي التعب والعناء في تقطيع الطماطم شرائح متساوية 
اليوم جديدنا مميز 
قطاعة الطماطم الرائعة تقطع الطماطم شرائح متساوية ورائعة 
شكل جذاب وجميل 

_________

سلاااااب شوب 








سلاب شوب 
قطاعة الفواكه والخضروات والمكسرات وكل شي
وداعا لدموع البصل مع هذه القطاعة بحيث لايمكنكي مسك البصل ولا الثوم ولا اي من الخضروات

مميزات المنتج:
- سهولة في الفك والتركيب والتنظيف.
- لن تحتاجي بعد اليوم لمصدر كهربائي أو بطارية.
- استخدام سريع لا يستغرق أكثر من عدة ثوان.
- متعدد الاستخدام للخضروات، والورقيات، والفواكه، والمكسرات.
- التحكم في حجم القطع وفي كل ضربه تحصل على قطع أصغر.
-عدم ملامسة الايدي للخضار والفواكه.
شوفوا المقطع عاليوتيوب وتعرفوا

هذا مقطع لها


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA




___________






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keKsz7zf3no&feature=player_embedded
_______________



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAVsj2VddBM&feature=player_embedded

الة كسر البيض 














وهذا مقطع لها

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CB2MVZgt5Y






____________


​
​




الدجاجة العجيبة لسلق البيض
_الدجاجة العجيب__ة_






_الدجاجة العجيبة_
_مميزاتها_
_1)تسلق 7بيضات في وقت واحد._
_2)تسلق في وقت قياسي 10دقائق._
_3)شكلة جميل جدا._
_4)صغيرة ماتاخذ مكان في المطبخ._
_5)مريحة جدا ايام المدارس وحوسة الصباح._
_6)مريحة للموضفين الي ما عندهم وقت يطبخوا او ينتظروا لما يستوي البيض._
_7)تنفع للشباب العزابيين._
_8)بأمكانك التحكم في طراوة البيض ._
_9)اذا تبغية طري زي حق المطاعم تحطي مكيال واحد ماء واذا عادي تحطي مكيال ونص._
_10)كهرباء 220._
_11) تفصل تلقائيا بمجرد استواء البيض._
_عن تجربة طبعا_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeYdAoZyNMI&feature=related
_________

__________

مقص الخصار.. 











مقص الخضار والاوراق رائع ومتعدد الاستخدام 
*يقطع الورقيات ويجنن تقطيعه سهل ومريح وراتاحي من عناء السلطات* 
واهم شي انه يختصر الوقت..
___________
مقص البيتزا الرائع..






مقص البيتزا 


مقص البيتزا الجديد مع حامل للبيتزا شكله مميز وجميل وعملي جدا بدل ما تقطعي البيتزا وبعدين
تشليها بيدك والحوسه هذي الحين مع مقص البيتزا اسهل طريقه لتقطيع البيتزا وتقديمها من غير احراج

___________
حامي الاصابع





هل تخشي على يديك من تقطيع الجزر او الخيار او غيرها من الخضروات حامي الاصابع طريقة جديدة للحد من ذلك

5ريال
___________


كماليات اخرى
__________
الزر المتنقل..



الزر العجيب المتنقل ..فعلا عجيب و رائع انتهى زمن الإحراج أينما كنتم وإذا انقطع زر البنطلون أو التنوره فعندكم البديل دون الحاجه إلى
خياطه أو آله خاصه وكذلك إذا كان البنطلون ضيقا أو واسعا يمكن تغيير مكان الزر.. شاهدي مقطع الفديو لمعرفه طريقه تركيبه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fALV4M_LiEQ&feature=related

___________
​الإضاءة المحمولة 





 









*إضاءة تعمل على البطارية . *
*يمكن وضع وتغيير الإضاءة في أي مكان *
*منظرها جذاب يمكن التحكم باتجاهات الإضاءة ووضعيتها*
*يمكن وضعها داخل خزانة الملابس لرؤية ملابسك عندما يكون زوجك نائما بالغرفة*

ممكن حملها بالسفر واستخدامها في الرحلات البريه 

*آمنه جدا لأطفالك وتعويدهم على النوم بمفردهم وذلك بوضع الإضاءة بالقرب منهم.*
*عمليه ورائعة في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي *

*سهلة الحمل خفيفة الوزن اقتصادية السعر* 
*مقطع توضيحي..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOAMSSOxmY4&feature=player_embedded

*_______**__*
*كرت الإضاءة*












*كرت اللمبه(الإضاءه)منتج جدا رائع وعملي وخفيف* 
*وبإمكانكم تحطوه في المحفظ..*

*على شكل كرت مثل حجم بطاقه الصراف *
*يدخل بسهوله بالمحفظه عندما يرفع الكرت تعمل الاضاءه *
*وعندما تنخفض تتطفي الاضاءه واضاءته قووويه وحلوووه*​






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAf6tYKa_MA&feature=related


___________


عملية جدا تغلق الكيس البلاستيك بسرعة وفورا وبمنتهى الاحكام

مفيدة جداا في حفظ الاطعمة والفواكه اللي بتخزنيها في الفريزر

ومفيدة في قفل اكياس السكر والارز مرة اخرى بعد فتحها

وكمان لو حبيتي تحطي في http://206897.html/الاكياس سوائل الالة ماراح تخافي لانها محكمة الاغلاق​
​
​





وهذا مقطع فيديولها
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prI2yVodS9c&feature=player_embedded
_________​

*ماكينة التنظيف بقوة البخار* 







*ألان ماكينة التنظيف بقوة البخار النفاث سوبر كلينر التي تستخدم لكافة أنواع التنظيف والتعقيم فهى تستخدم مثلا للملابس و للسجاد والستائر وازالة البقع وايضا لتعقيم الحمامات والاراضى والأسطح وغيرها وذلك من خلال قوة البخار الهائلة فهى مزودة بأجزاء لتناسب كل الاستخدامات معتمدة فى ذلك على قوة البخار الهائلة فهى سهلة الاستخدام فما عليك إلا وضع الماء فى الماكينة وخلال دقائق يتحول إلى بخار بقوة هائلة .*​








*ألان ماكينة التنظيف بقوة البخار النفاث سوبر كلينر التي تستخدم لكافة أنواع التنظيف والتعقيم فهى تستخدم مثلا للملابس و للسجاد والستائر وازالة البقع وايضا لتعقيم الحمامات والاراضى والأسطح وغيرها وذلك من خلال قوة البخار الهائلة فهى مزودة بأجزاء لتناسب كل الاستخدامات معتمدة فى ذلك على قوة البخار الهائلة فهى سهلة الاستخدام فما عليك إلا وضع الماء فى الماكينة وخلال دقائق يتحول إلى بخار بقوة هائلة .*​


*



*




*



*







*مفعول سحري بتنظيف الدهون والأوساخ المتراكمة*


*منظف بخارِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُطهّرَ و يُعقّمُ الأسطح*


*متعدد الخراطيم والفرش ليناسب كافة الإستخدامات*​


*له عدة رؤوس يمكن تبديله وأستخدام ما نشاء على حسب الحاجه*


*تنظيف الفرن غاز أو كهرباء*


*تنظيف جدران وسيراميك المطبخ*


*تنظيف الحزوز(الترويبه)لسيراميك المنزل والمطبخ*


*تنظيف بقع العلك والبان من الموكيت والملابس والسيراميك*


*تنظيف الذهب*
*



*
*تنظيف النوافذ والأبواب والمقابض*


*تنظيف الموكيت والستائر عموماً*

*تنظيف النوافذ*


*لا يَخْدشُ السطحَ المُنَظَّفَ*


*



*


*مجرب ومضمون واعطى نتائج مرضية



*​​​
​
​



__________________

للطلب0562396836
ظ…طھط¬ط± ط³ط§ط±ط§​


----------

